#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Εγγραφή ΜΕΚ και ΜΕΕΠ από απόφοιτο ΤΕΙ

## kgavr

Καλημέρα.είμαι μηχανικός δομικών έργων ΤΕΙ.το πτυχίο μου το πήρα το 2000.
Θέλω να εγγραφώ στο τσμεδε,και να διαγράφω από το ΤΕΒΕ.Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να πάνω το πτυχίο μου εργοληπτικο.
Μπορείτε να μου πείτε λίγο την διαδικασία;
Πρέπει να έχω κ μεκ και μεεπ για να είναι εργοληπτικο η αρκεί το μεκ; 
Τα χαρτιά για το Μέκ που τα καταθέτω;μένω Ιεράπετρα Κρήτης.
Χρειάζεται να εγγραφώ και στο εμπορικό επιμελητήριο για να έχω ατομική επιχείρηση με σκοπό να αποκτησω μέεπ;
Όταν πάνω τα χαρτιά μου για μεκ ποσό καιρό κάνει να μου έρθει το πτυχίο;και από την ώρα που θα έρθει μπορώ να κάνω τα χαρτιά μου αμέσως για μέεπ;
Μετά πρέπει να αλλάξω κ τα την σφραγίδα μου και τα μπλοκ της εφορίας μου;υπάρχει δηλαδή κάποια εφοριακη μεταβολή;
Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## logicone

--Χρειάζεται να εγγραφώ και στο εμπορικό επιμελητήριο για να έχω ατομική επιχείρηση με σκοπό να αποκτησω μέεπ;
--όχι

--Όταν πάνω τα χαρτιά μου για μεκ ποσό καιρό κάνει να μου έρθει το  πτυχίο;και από την ώρα που θα έρθει μπορώ να κάνω τα χαρτιά μου αμέσως  για μέεπ;
--ανάλογα με το 'φόρτο' εργασίας του υπουργείου, περίπου 2-3βδομάδες. ναι αμέσως μετά για Μεεπ.

--Μετά πρέπει να αλλάξω κ τα την σφραγίδα μου και τα μπλοκ της εφορίας μου;υπάρχει δηλαδή κάποια εφοριακη μεταβολή;
--σαφώς και όχι 

υπάρχει μια σειρά από Υπ.Δηλώσεις και βεβαιώσεις που πρέπει να κάνεις.
αν θέλεις απάντησε στο email να σου τα στείλω...  (t.p.con@teemail.gr)

----------

